# 67 GTO Convertible fender & hood spacing



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

My spaces Inbetween the fenders and door fronts and the hood spaces are very tight. The doors to the quarters are fine. Any one have a similar problem and a solution?
Thanks
Jax


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can adust everything from the quarter panels forward. You probably need to adjust your front fenders/front clip. Time consuming, but not difficult.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Do one small adjustment at a time. Align the door with the fender if you are happy with the door to quarter gap first. Do one fender, then the other fender. Then adjust the hod to the fenders. Make a wood gauge if you do not have one to check gaps, so you get a consistent gap. Feel free to use tape to see where you want your gaps to be. I strongly recommend Craig Hopkins aligning front sheetmetal dvd a sit gives great tips.


----------

